# Help!! Backfire and no power



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Brute is backfiring out front carb and no bottm end power (ok once you get over the popping) and ok at speeds but not very good throttle response until at speed.

Started right after I hot her stuck at a perfect 90 degrees front first (some water, but only to front tires). Had no power, was backfiring, couldn't go over 20 mph and after about 15 min got better but still weak accleration from a standstill.

Changed the belt last night but no change.

Removed plugs and looked fine (changing today anyway). Cleaned and re-installed. No change.

Choke seems fine.

Carb is clean (going to flush tonight anyway......ran out of carb clean last night).

Oil is good, no milk.

Any suggestions?

BTW: I there an easy way to change the rear plug? or is it just a b!tch to do?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

On the rear plug I use an extension & a swivel. Its not that bad. On ur other problem have u dielectric greased everything? May have gotten something wet.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

have you posted this before? if not i've got serious deja vu cause ive read this before from you somewhere but it says you just posted it this morning.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Sounds like trash in the pilot jet.
Remove and clean the pilots very good and run the wire from a wire brush thru the holes. If the pilot jets gets trash in it your bike will backfire thru the carbs and act like this. Another thing to check is your vents. Make sure you didn't get any trash in one of your carb vent lines. A clogged vent line can also cause symtoms like your having.


----------



## Tinker (Feb 4, 2009)

As for the back spark plug I remove the battery and battery case. The back plug is easy to reach from there. I believe I first read this method somewhere here on MIMB . It is easy to do.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I use a 12" extension and a swivle also.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

The only thing I remove is the seat & spark plug boot


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

drtj said:


> The only thing I remove is the seat & spark plug boot


yeah me 2


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

drtj said:


> On the rear plug I use an extension & a swivel. Its not that bad. On ur other problem have u dielectric greased everything? May have gotten something wet.


 
Yep, did that and no change.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Update.

Changed plugs and flushed carbs through air cleaner. Still no change but now seems to backfire worse, but basically the same.

Idles fine, starts perfect but cannot get it over 35mph and no power at all. Will go, but not like a Brute should. Feels like timing issue?

Only thing I can add is when the rear carb is blocked off, the idle does come up a bit like a vacuum leak, but can't find one.

Do I have to remove the carbs to clean the jets?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> have you posted this before? if not i've got serious deja vu cause ive read this before from you somewhere but it says you just posted it this morning.


Nope, brand new issue and only real problem I've had in some time now.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

yes you will need to remove the carbs to get a proper cleaning on them. I just remove them from the cylinder boots and turn the over with the choke cable still attached. Once you flip them over you can remove the float covers and spray that area out with carb cleaner and then pull your jets and clean those with cleaner and a wire brush. Make sure to push the wire through all the small holes in the jets. Then reassemble and if it was a clogged jet you should be good.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

zacksbf said:


> yes you will need to remove the carbs to get a proper cleaning on them. I just remove them from the cylinder boots and turn the over with the choke cable still attached. Once you flip them over you can remove the float covers and spray that area out with carb cleaner and then pull your jets and clean those with cleaner and a wire brush. Make sure to push the wire through all the small holes in the jets. Then reassemble and if it was a clogged jet you should be good.



what Zack said! you will have to remove and clean them...the carb cleaner really won't help a lot.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

*Fixed*

Guessing is was dirty carb.

Used Seafoam in carb as directed, but took about 3 applications and filling the carb each time. Neighbors thought house was on fire from the smoke, but all is well now.

Cleaned out carb vents, added Seafoam to crankcase and fuel tank too.


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

good to know that fixed the problem. I am in the exact same boat. got into some deep stuff now it is backfireing with no power and will only do 35kph in high. I'll have to try cleaning the jets as well. Do you think seafoam did anything?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm not sure but think it was the cure.

Carb cleaned and seamfoamed the ***** out of it, so not sure but it won't hurt to try anyway.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

it wont hurt. you can use it in pretty doses. 
that whut i do when i dont wanna clean a gummed carb.


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

where would a guy pick some up?


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Most any parts store like auto zone or o'reileys. I even found some at wal mart.


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

took the carbs apart, jets on front were full of dirt and skeg. cleaned carbs, seafoamed them, runs like a top! Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ill add it to the fuel when the tank is very low on gas. then i pour in a lot so i know its running strong.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Can u also use this in the FI bikes to give the fuel system a good cleaning from time to time or only carbed ones


----------

